# Theft Sensors Activated: Fluke Or Cool Feature?



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

I walked into the local Walgreens pharmacy this morning and immediately upon entering, I set off the theft alarm. Those walk-through panels that businesses put by the doorway that go off when you steal something with those anti theft tags attached. 
Nobody was walking out. So it was just me going through the door threshold. First I thought, whatever! I know i didn't steal anything... I just got there lol. 
Went upon my business and when leaving it went off again. So I stopped and the cashier came over. Checked my bags... All was good. But it went off again as i walked through. So I took my phone out of my pocket and put it on the counter, walked through with my bags.... Nothing. Walked back in... Grabbed my phone and left once more only to set off the alarm again. 
Anyone ever experience a bizarre event like this.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nope, walk through those all the time. Have never set one off with the phone yet.


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

Hahaa funny my wife got me a coat last year and we searched it because I was having same issue. For 4 months couldn't figure it out. Then a lady from the store says that's a high end coat sir and its sown into the inside fabric. Here is the cut here line. I was like wow I feel like a stoop

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

